# Rogers Gardens 2018



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m jealous! I would LOVE to go in person, but alas, I have to live vicariously through others and from the galleries they post on their website. They do absolutely amazing setups!


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

What is the link? It says it has not found.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The link works for me....maybe try again?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Or if you still can’t get it to work, just go to www.rogersgardens.com main website, and click on “Seminars & workshops” in the menu, and then click Events. You should see the Halloween one listed there on the events page.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

When I first saw the hocus pocus, I thought they were referring to the movie, but the description implies otherwise. It sounds similar to last year’s Harry Potter witchy theme.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw shucks, Harry Potter style theme. I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dawnski said:


> Aw shucks, Harry Potter style theme. I'm kind of disappointed.


agree but they'd had some pretty awesome themes the lost fewyears...it must be hard to keep it fresh year after year.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

It does sound similar to last year but if that's the case, there is still so much more to that world to explore and draw inspiration from. I'll still be waiting anxiously to see what they have up their sleeves!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

a_granger said:


> It does sound similar to last year but if that's the case, there is still so much more to that world to explore and draw inspiration from. I'll still be waiting anxiously to see what they have up their sleeves!


I don't think it's similar at all to last year...last year's theme was Grimm's Fairy Tales.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Grim’s Fairytales was a previous year. Last year they had the leaky cauldron, an owl post, Diagon Alley, and the HP hidden entry thru a brick wall. It was really cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Grim’s Fairytales was a previous year. Last year they had the leaky cauldron, an owl post, Diagon Alley, and the HP hidden entry thru a brick wall. It was really cool!


at Rogers Gardens? coz I am pretty sure I was there last year. unless I've lost a year somewhere...and, damn...maybe I did!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh..my..God. I DID lose a year!! holy crap. I didn't even know. Jeez. I thought I went to CA last fall but it was the year before. Holy sh*t. where WAS I last year???

*well, now I am GLAD they are doing it again. Lol...since I didn't see it the first time.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Last year I think was Magic & Mayhem. And that one had lots of Harry Potter inspired displays.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Dare I admit that I regularly look at pictures and watch videos of Roger’s Gardens Halloween displays? It makes me oh so happy! They have gotten better and more elaborate each and every year. I wish I could afford to duplicate many of their displays, but at least they inspire my decorating to new heights. Who all is on pins and needles waiting for a glimpse into their 2018 decorations?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Me me me!!! I wholeheartedly agree....their galleries are so magical. I love looking at all the individual items in the displays so I can grow my “want” list even more, but to see them all together telling a story just sort of transports me to a different time and place. They really do a phenomenal job like no one else has ever done that I’ve seen. Why oh why can’t there be a place like that here locally in NC??


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I always get inspiration from their displays. I like their more sophisticated, maybe more elegant approach. They don't do gore and they do everything well.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I think that's what I love most in their displays. The lack of gore.  I love an eerie or spooky vibe but I'm Burt out on all the gore society seems enamored with. The gardens do an excellent set up of well executed props on a different theme each year.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Three more weeks! Who’s excited? They mention learning about plants at wizarding school, so I’m guessing we are going to see some cool looking deadly plants in one of the rooms. And experiments going on.... maybe cauldrons and books?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Three more weeks! Who’s excited? They mention learning about plants at wizarding school, so I’m guessing we are going to see some cool looking deadly plants in one of the rooms. And experiments going on.... maybe cauldrons and books?


I was thinking they MUST have some mandrake roots. I will be there Oct 1...can't wait!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Can’t wait!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

a_granger said:


> I think that's what I love most in their displays. The lack of gore. I love an eerie or spooky vibe but I'm Burt out on all the gore society seems enamored with. The gardens do an excellent set up of well executed props on a different theme each year.


With everything going on in the world - I just can’t take gore & torture so I completely understand how you feel. 

Roger’s Garden is more of a celebration of dark, gothic beauty


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> Dare I admit that I regularly look at pictures and watch videos of Roger’s Gardens Halloween displays? It makes me oh so happy! They have gotten better and more elaborate each and every year. I wish I could afford to duplicate many of their displays, but at least they inspire my decorating to new heights. Who all is on pins and needles waiting for a glimpse into their 2018 decorations?


. 

We watch them. This is my favorite


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to be able to shop there in person some day! I have enjoyed watching their videos over the years - it is everything I hope for in a Halloween boutique. So gorgeous and spooky. I have been dreamed of doing the skeletal rib cage/foliage along the ceiling from that video Kdestra posted for a couple year but think it would take a substantial amount to anchor it and don't want to put major holes in the ceiling.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have been dreamed of doing the skeletal rib cage/foliage along the ceiling from that video Kdestra posted for a couple year but think it would take a substantial amount to anchor it and don't want to put major holes in the ceiling.



Me to!!! 
We set up a 12x12 canopy on the driveway during Halloween. This year I’m planning to use my old skeletons ? on the ceiling along with vines I’m saving from the garden


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I would love to be able to shop there in person some day! I have enjoyed watching their videos over the years - it is everything I hope for in a Halloween boutique. So gorgeous and spooky. I have been dreamed of doing the skeletal rib cage/foliage along the ceiling from that video Kdestra posted for a couple year but think it would take a substantial amount to anchor it and don't want to put major holes in the ceiling.


it's cool to go to and see the stuff but lots of it is real expensive. I'd LOVE to buy a Vergie Lightfoot pumpkin but I can't justify $500 for a papier mache pumpkin...but they are cool to see in person.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Add me to those who adore Roger's Gardens Halloween displays. I look forward each year to see what they'll come up with as I also find them to be so elegant and highly inspirational. I wish we had something similar to this in the UK.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What’s funny is that there may be places just like Rogers Gardens, maybe even in your own state, but we just don’t know about them! I had no idea Rogers Gardens even existed until I came here to the forums and someone posted about them. Every now and again I do an online search for local places to me for something similar....nothing yet so far but I keep hoping!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Look what I stumbled upon yesterday. Look familiar? I’ve been going back & forth on the spider mirror for some time and finally found one at a price I couldn’t refuse. I may be mistaken, but I swear I saw it on one of the Roger’s Gardens video as well.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ive got to ask this question.....with the cost and amount work they do to stage these seasons, why dont they do orders and ship? seems theyd make a mint with online sales.. i cant imagine the man hours and cost they put into setting this up verse a profit margin of walkins?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Look what I stumbled upon yesterday. Look familiar? I’ve been going back & forth on the spider mirror for some time and finally found one at a price I couldn’t refuse. I may be mistaken, but I swear I saw it on one of the Roger’s Gardens video as well.



Good find! I feel like I’ve seen that owl/spell books statue before though...where’d you find them?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ive got to ask this question.....with the cost and amount work they do to stage these seasons, why dont they do orders and ship? seems theyd make a mint with online sales.. i cant imagine the man hours and cost they put into setting this up verse a profit margin of walkins?



I’ve often wondered the same thing, about how much of the merchandise they actually sell. Because some of it’s not cheap, and I would imagine a lot of people would go in person for the display only with no intention to buy. Perhaps the unsold items get sent back to the manufacturer, or sold to other merchants. They probably don’t have the resources to get into online sales of that magnitude.

With that said, I just checked their site and it looks like they have expanded what you can purchase online. Nothing Halloween related though.....

https://shop.rogersgardens.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They open on August 31 with their “Hocus Pocus” boutique! I’m guessing it will probably be similar to last years “Magic & Mayhem”? Seems like it would be similar based on the title...

https://www.rogersgardens.com/seminar-event/halloween-boutique-opening-hocus-pocus/


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i was under the impression that you could call and if they have an item, they would ship it...but that was two years ago.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > Look what I stumbled upon yesterday. Look familiar? I’ve been going back & forth on the spider mirror for some time and finally found one at a price I couldn’t refuse. I may be mistaken, but I swear I saw it on one of the Roger’s Gardens video as well.
> ...


I found the stack of books on eBay by chance. I was looking for a few specific Bethany Lowe pieces at the time. One of pieces (and I don’t even remember which one it was now) was being sold by someone that had a few Bethany Lowe pieces, so I looked at everything they were selling. The stack of books was amongst the items for sale. I’ve looked at Roger’s Gardens pictures and videos so much that I recognized it. I had the spider mirror in my Amazon cart for two years, but eventually the seller ran out. The same eBay seller had both the spider mirror and the stack of books piece. I know the spider mirror was used in one of Roger’s Gardens displays as well, but I just haven’t taken the time to find it yet.

If anyone’s interested in the melting clock seen at Roger’s, it’s also available on both Amazon and eBay. No brand name listed, just look up melting clock and eventually you’ll see it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

We can only hope theyd add online at least for the exclusive artist items. Has anyone seen a lightfoot piece in person? Is each piece hand sculpted n hand painted? Or are they fabricated by pressing in a mold n air brushed? Whats the price range of the bigger pumpkin pieces?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> We can only hope theyd add online at least for the exclusive artist items. Has anyone seen a lightfoot piece in person? Is each piece hand sculpted n hand painted? Or are they fabricated by pressing in a mold n air brushed? Whats the price range of the bigger pumpkin pieces?


I have seen them. They are quite lovely and I do not believe they are molded. They are quite pricey...I believe the smaller ones sell for about $300-400 and up. IIRC, the ones about the size of a volleyball were about $600.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i feel like a $hit for posting this but you all will get it.

my son is probably going to have a stem cell transplant for cancer treatment mid-september..(and he's pretty sick right now anyway) and he and his kids will need me there continuously for an extended period of time...like weeks.

that means i have to cancel our Cali trip...no disney halloween...no road trip to Yosemite...no Placido Domingo opera..no rogers gardens. I haz a sad.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Wickedwench hoping and praying that everything turns out great for you son and sorry your trips had to be cancel.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wickedwrench, so sad to hear the news about your son. Give that fella all the love he can handle and then some more. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhh I’m so sorry to hear that! You just take care of your family, and I hope all goes well with his transplant. Those places will still be there, don’t you worry! You can just join us online folks who plan to gawk at the RG displays through their online galleries


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Being with your loved ones is most important at this time. We understand your sadness about your travel change though. We will all be watching the video together and hunting down the must-have pieces. Take care!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i feel like a $hit for posting this but you all will get it.
> 
> my son is probably going to have a stem cell transplant for cancer treatment mid-september..(and he's pretty sick right now anyway) and he and his kids will need me there continuously for an extended period of time...like weeks.
> 
> that means i have to cancel our Cali trip...no disney halloween...no road trip to Yosemite...no Placido Domingo opera..no rogers gardens. I haz a sad.


I am so sorry about your son nd the transplant. It is good that you are able to be there for him, but I get you. I have had to cancel out of so much Halloween the past few years due to numerous surgeries and healing on knees, shoulder and now ankle. I had surgery again on my ankle in mid June to repair tendons and ligaments and realign my foot. It was very extensive and I have been in a cast with NO weightbearing since then. Hopefully, I am getting out of the cast Monday and we will do very limited weight on it for a while. 

I am determined to get my Halloween plans done this year. Prayers for all of you. We are here if you need to vent.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Posted today on Twitter!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

This was on their Instagram story


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i REALLY want that lantern/castle box thing...LOVE it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

It’s going to be fabulous


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My eBay purchase just arrived. Here’s some pictures of the bookstack figurine seen last year in Roger’s Halloween display. From the sneak peak on instagram, it appears that it might be offered this year as well. Anyway, it turns out that it’s a box with lid.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Freaking adorable!!!



Bobbiejo said:


> My eBay purchase just arrived. Here’s some pictures of the bookstack figurine seen last year in Roger’s Halloween display. From the sneak peak on instagram, it appears that it might be offered this year as well. Anyway, it turns out that it’s a box with lid.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I live about 53 miles --- and a two - three hour drive --- from Rogers Gardens (damn So California traffic). I have always wanted to go, but it is a busy time at work and just can't spare the time -- even on the weekends. Honestly, traffic is ALWAYS bad in So Cal! 

I will have to go this year, but perhaps on a weekend. I really want to experience Rogers Gardens Halloween first hand...with cash in hand!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

So Roger’s Halloween Boutique opens at 9am Pacific time this Friday. Does that mean those of us on the east coast can expect to see 2018 video footage around noon that day or does the video get released some other time? I don’t recall how it all played out last year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have no idea....like you I can’t remember how it went last year! I’m excited to see it though, that’s for sure!

revengemaiden, I hope you find the time to get there so you can come back and tell us all what it was like!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

no sure either but I'm impatiently waiting!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

revengemaiden, I really hope you get a chance to go! When you do - take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

http://arleyberryhill.blogspot.com/2018/08/more-rogers-gardens-dolls.html?m=1

http://arleyberryhill.blogspot.com/2018/07/rogers-garden.html?m=1

Here’s a sneak peak!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> http://arleyberryhill.blogspot.com/2018/08/more-rogers-gardens-dolls.html?m=1
> 
> http://arleyberryhill.blogspot.com/2018/07/rogers-garden.html?m=1
> 
> Here’s a sneak peak!


Oooooh ! I love those ghost dolls and Andromeda Hellotrope, so cute and I'm sure expensive. thanks for posting!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder how they will use them (in a display or on a shelf to sell). Love the Dearly Departed one!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Picture posted an hour ago on Twitter. I’m so excited! There’s also a picture of young mandrakes posted on Facebook.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Exciting! Can’t wait to see everything. I’ve really been wanting to create one of those AtmosFX frames for a while now, this may be my inspiration


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

And oh look, in the bottom right corner they have my Frick & Frack candlesticks that I bought a couple months ago from Sturbridge!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> And oh look, in the bottom right corner they have my Frick & Frack candlesticks that I bought a couple months ago from Sturbridge!


I noticed that too. I bought them after seeing your post, on sale and a coupon. I'm sure a lot cheaper than RG has them going for. I saw them in person last year at the Witch Museum gift shop in Salem but they only had the display left and they weren't in great shape so I passed so I was super excited when you posted about them and jumped on it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I always wonder what the merchants must think when all the sudden one item they have out of a thousand suddenly gets a ton of orders! LOL

Glad you got them....I think they’re fantastic! Yeah I’m sure RG will have them for a premium price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m up past my bedtime, and suddenly my iPad dings with a notification.....RG has uploaded their new video! Of course I had to watch it (actually 3 times but who’s counting). 

I hate to say it, but I’m just a tiny bit disappointed. I’m sure they put a lot of work into setting everything up, but this year doesn’t seem to be as nearly as elaborate as the past few years. It looks like they are using mural backdrops to create most of their scenes this year, and the video is focused more-so on the actual merchandise on the shelves instead of the props around them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw a few cool things that I am going to be on the lookout for though — the silver cobra, the steampunk plague doctor mask thing (in the very beginning of the video) and the mandrake towards the end. I’m sure if I watch it a few more times I will see other things to add to my list!

I also saw a few familiar things as well. A Frankenstein bust that HomeGoods sold in previous years, which really surprised me, the Katherine’s Collection moon ornaments (which I just purchased not that long ago!) and a few vintage Halloween pieces made by Transpac (just bought that cat bowl from Zulilly last week). And of course the white owls and floating candlesticks.

How bout you guys, see anything that you’ve previously purchased or would like to?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Your video link is currently unavailable. I can’t find the video online either. You might have unknowingly lucked out and got to view it before it was meant to be released. Oh, I hope they don’t make us wait all day!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtKfxXtBCDk


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for link


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you! I just watched the 2018 Halloween video. I’m still digesting....... ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I fixed the link....I noticed last night that they uploaded it 3 times, not quite sure why because they appeared to be identical....but then they must’ve deleted the first 2 they uploaded. Anyway, hopefully they won’t keep changing it!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard, I agree with you. This year’s video is somewhat a letdown after the previous few stellar seasons. I wonder if they got a new video photographer? I wish they had panned out more so we could truly see the entire layout. They could have also created hanging signs with names of each room rather than editing them to the video, or better yet, make each room so recognizable that no names are needed. I’m shaking my head at Dumbledore’s office. Maybe they ran out of time, thus went the backdrop route? I hope we get to see some video from visitors that gives us a different and broader view.


Maybe two Harry Potter years back to back was too much?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw a few cool things that I am going to be on the lookout for though — the silver cobra


If you're referring to the one on the gold shelf, I'm pretty sure it's this guy. I've been thinking of picking him up.

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Bronzed-King-Cobra-Statue/dp/B009VJB6RW


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Spirits Vineyard, I agree with you. This year’s video is somewhat a letdown after the previous few stellar seasons. I wonder if they got a new video photographer? I wish they had panned out more so we could truly see the entire layout. They could have also created hanging signs with names of each room rather than editing them to the video, or better yet, make each room so recognizable that no names are needed. I’m shaking my head at Dumbledore’s office. Maybe they ran out of time, thus went the backdrop route? I hope we get to see some video from visitors that gives us a different and broader view.
> 
> 
> Maybe two Harry Potter years back to back was too much?


I was thinking the same thing, about maybe it was too much “Magic” in back to back years!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> If you're referring to the one on the gold shelf, I'm pretty sure it's this guy. I've been thinking of picking him up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Large-Bronzed-King-Cobra-Statue/dp/B009VJB6RW


It’s funny you posted that one because I saw that a couple weeks ago when I was searching for a cobra statue. Surprisingly, there aren’t that many out there (at least that come up in a “cobra” search). I actually like that this one is bronze, because I wasn’t keen on it being silver. At least looked silver in the video to me, but could just be the lighting. I don’t like the price tag though! Of course. LOL


Edit: I noticed there were only 2 left and since I’m in such a spendy mood this year I decided to get it while it was still in stock. Plus it had great reviews. Only one left now!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the Frankenstein statue that was from Home Goods. I’m not suggesting that Home Goods merchandise is beneath Rogers Gardens, but....ok, well yeah, maybe I am. 

But more importantly, what does Frankenstein have to do with Harry Potter?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It’s funny you posted that one because I saw that a couple weeks ago when I was searching for a cobra statue. Surprisingly, there aren’t that many out there (at least that come up in a “cobra” search). I actually like that this one is bronze, because I wasn’t keen on it being silver. At least looked silver in the video to me, but could just be the lighting. I don’t like the price tag though! Of course. LOL
> 
> 
> Edit: I noticed there were only 2 left and since I’m in such a spendy mood this year I decided to get it while it was still in stock. Plus it had great reviews. Only one left now!


I just got the last one!

I definitely prefer bronze over silver, he seems pretty big too, and he'll be chillin in my office at work all year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like they have more, just from a different seller so u don’t get Prime shipping. Mine will be here Sunday! It said it was over a foot tall, so it’s a decent size. Can’t wait to see what it looks like in person.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone is interested in the steampunk crow here, I found it on a few sites, but so far Overstock is the cheapest I could find at $27.

https://www.overstock.com/Home-Gard...efccid=7UPEXKVU4WX3YVCJHCEN2KXFYI&searchidx=2


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

As nice as it was overall... underwhelmed. They set too high a bar in the past setups I think and this video reminded me of Grandin Road, but Grandin Road's website rollout last year or the year before that (oh fudge, I'm getting swiss cheese brain again) was pretty nifty (interactive "rooms" to click on items).

We're a picky bunch, yes?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> As nice as it was overall... underwhelmed. They set too high a bar in the past setups I think and this video reminded me of Grandin Road, but Grandin Road's website rollout last year or the year before that (oh fudge, I'm getting swiss cheese brain again) was pretty nifty (interactive "rooms" to click on items).
> 
> We're a picky bunch, yes?



Haha we are indeed!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok guys, brace yourself!

They have about 30 items in their online shop that you can buy. But they are CRAZY high prices, which is what we’d expect, right? But with a little online searching you can find better deals for the same item elsewhere. They even have the steampunk crow I posted above that I found on Overstock.

https://shop.rogersgardens.com/collections/halloween-decor


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I have the Bethany Lowe Cabinet of Curiosities wall hanging. They had two hanging up in one of the rooms. And of course the owl standing on the books trinket box and the witch boot (both seen in the promos). I would have to watch the video again to pick out more. I know a couple of the steampunk owl clocks are also on eBay. I saw them while looking for a few of the previous year’s items. I don’t have anything steampunk nor metallic, so I’m not yet sure I want to go there. One piece does not make a scene, which of course means I would have to buy and buy. ? Nope, not heading in that direction this year. Now if I could find some great deals on a few of Bethany Lowe’s Into The Forest line of pieces...... I would so do that!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

I live in Los Angeles, about an hour’s drive from Rogers Gardens. I go there a couple of times a year just to look as I have family in OC. They sell out of a lot of their seasonal merchandise and it is rarely on sale after the holidays. The reason? The area they are located in is super wealthy. Laguna, Newport Beach, etc. Think Housewives of the OC wealthy. Plus the place is humongous with a high end restaurant and lots of gorgeous nooks and crannies to explore. This place is for the wealthy. 
Their Christmas decorations are also extraordinary.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I have the Bethany Lowe Cabinet of Curiosities wall hanging. They had two hanging up in one of the rooms. And of course the owl standing on the books trinket box and the witch boot (both seen in the promos). I would have to watch the video again to pick out more. I know a couple of the steampunk owl clocks are also on eBay. I saw them while looking for a few of the previous year’s items. I don’t have anything steampunk nor metallic, so I’m not yet sure I want to go there. One piece does not make a scene, which of course means I would have to buy and buy. &#55357;&#56832; Nope, not heading in that direction this year. Now if I could find some great deals on a few of Bethany Lowe’s Into The Forest line of pieces...... I would so do that!



I don’t have any steampunk stuff yet but I’ve always been drawn to it. For now, I plan to pick up a few pieces here and there and just incorporate into my other decor. For instance, I have a little crow/raven collection, some skeletons, some regular black resin....I figured, why not add a steampunk to the mix! Lol

I hear ya though on embarking on a whole new scene though...that’s why I tried not to indulge with any of the Grandinroad deep sea/ underwater items this season!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was still in bed when my doorbell rang and this beauty arrived on my doorstep this morning! I can’t tell you how much I adore this! 

It’s made of a heavy resin material painted in a bronze color. The tongue actually comes out, too. When I first pulled it out of the box I saw the tongue floating around in the plastic bag that covered it so I thought it was broken, but then quickly discovered it just pops in its mouth. I actually kind of like this feature because I have a cat that will probably try and chew it off, so I can prevent that from happening. I hemmed and hawed on this for weeks because of the price, but after seeing it in person, I think it’s totally worth it!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

That snake arrived fast! I could have sworn you were just talking about it 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep, Friday night......gotta love Amazon Prime! (another addiction there but don’t get me started! lol)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Just a heads up! There are two fan videos out now (each a little over 7 minutes long) for those of you interested in seeing more of this year’s displays. One video is very clear, but the other is really crappy video quality. The person shooting that one sounds like they cover a lot of Halloween events. Hopefully they can upload a better resolution video. 

I still wasn’t able to spot the witch dolls we got a sneak peak of, but I got to see a lot more of the available merchandise with the longer video. Just do a search on YouTube. Cheers!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Was at Rogers Gardens today. The sales person said they did make a video this year. I can’t find it. The theme is Harry Potter of course. They did have a section on monster plants but all the mandrake plants were sold as were the other monster plants. But I think I will try to make the baby mandrakes. Here’s some pictures. I ended up getting the unicorn skull and some miniature tombstones to go in my haunted village. My favorite was the haunted manor hous but priced at $200 was out of my range. Also of interest was the sorting hat and the book of monsters (not for sale).


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

More pics from Rogers Gardens the green globe is a light up ball in case you were wondering.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

More pictures. The first several pics are mandrakes, the fuzzy thing in the glass case is the monster-plant book from Harry Potter.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Final pics. Note the candlesticks “Frick and “Frack”. Unicorn skulls. Three-headed dog skeleton and door knocker.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for all the great photos!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Final pics. Note the candlesticks “Frick and “Frack”. Unicorn skulls. Three-headed dog skeleton and door knocker.


Did you happen to see how much this guy was? He's awesome!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was still in bed when my doorbell rang and this beauty arrived on my doorstep this morning! I can’t tell you how much I adore this!
> 
> It’s made of a heavy resin material painted in a bronze color. The tongue actually comes out, too. When I first pulled it out of the box I saw the tongue floating around in the plastic bag that covered it so I thought it was broken, but then quickly discovered it just pops in its mouth. I actually kind of like this feature because I have a cat that will probably try and chew it off, so I can prevent that from happening. I hemmed and hawed on this for weeks because of the price, but after seeing it in person, I think it’s totally worth it!
> 
> View attachment 560545


Awesome! Can't wait to get mine. He'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

etsy has a lot of mandrakes listed and they are quite affordable. I think i will get one ...i'd like to do a nice witch scene next year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the pics, FreeRangeWackadoo! Looks like it was very busy there! I agree with you, I love that tabletop haunted mansion but $200 is a lot. I’m actually surprised it’s not more since it’s a Katherine’s Collecfion piece.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I am so excited! We don't think my son will start his stem cell transplant until some time in October and we've decided to go ahead with an abbreviated version of our planned then cancelled trip to LA! We can't do the Disney Halloween party as it is sold out for our dates but we CAN go to Rogers Gardens (and a King Tut exhibit!!!) as well as the opera we had tickets for.

Wooohooo!! California, Here I Come!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My best wishes go out to you for your son's treatments wickedwillingwinch, and I'm very happy you will get to see some of your trip plans through!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

That Katherine's collection manor house is so cute. Too bad the prices are way too high for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They just posted a video on how to make a mandrake. I may just have to try this!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for the video!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! I love that video. Thank you for posting! I need to shop for dolls now


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow! I love that video. Thank you for posting! I need to shop for dolls now


Dollar Tree for the dolls....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> I just got the last one!
> 
> I definitely prefer bronze over silver, he seems pretty big too, and he'll be chillin in my office at work all year.


There are 5 more bronze cobras available on Amazon's site...you never know how many they really have for sale, all with free shipping so even if not Amazon Prime 2-day shipping, can't beat free shipping. I was surprised the cobra was a resin. Thought for over $100 it would be brass even in hollow. This snake reminds me of a black highly detailed snake from some store in the past few years. Maybe a Ross.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There are 5 more bronze cobras available on Amazon's site...you never know how many they really have for sale, all with free shipping so even if not Amazon Prime 2-day shipping, can't beat free shipping. I was surprised the cobra was a resin. Thought for over $100 it would be brass even in hollow. This snake reminds me of a black highly detailed snake from some store in the past few years. Maybe a Ross.


The seller probably sent 5 more to Amazon when we bought the last 2 available for Prime. Looks like they raised the price too. I hate when they do that.....oh, we got a flux of orders for an item, we need to raise the price on it, stat!

It’s a really nice quality resin piece, not hollow. If anyone bought it, I think you’d be happy with it!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Roger’s Gardens has a 30% off sale going on with their Halloween merchandise. Free shipping on all orders over $200 too and that appears to be $200 before taking the 30% off. So you may get free shipping even if your final order price is below $200. Make sense? I ordered the creepy vine feet & hands that you attach to pumpkins, a phenology head, and the Bethany Lowe pumpkin Into the Woods witch. I’ve been watching that witch for a while now! I’m not sure if everything will arrive by Halloween, but my decorations will probably stay up until thanksgiving, so I’ll have a little time to enjoy my new items.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Too bad they don’t have more stuff out there. I’d love to buy the phrenology head, but nothing else that I’d be willing to spend money on in order to get the discount.

Isn’t that toad the one Michaels sells? I just picked up 4 of them for about $10 a piece!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was watching their 2018 video and saw some snake candle sticks that were fabulous. Roger’s Garden currently doesn’t have any Halloween items available online, so I’ve been browsing. I found the snake candle stick holders at one other place thus far for $50 each. Yes, I said each. Ugh! No thanks. If anyone happens to see them at a much lower price elsewhere, please keep me in mind. In the meantime, I’ll continue to watch Roger’s videos and get my Halloween fix. From looking at old posts, it looks like we should find out this year’s theme by the end of July.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

These pictures are from Roger’s 2016 video I think. There’s a lot of Bethany Lowe, so maybe it’s her? I love the whole carnival & fortune teller theme. I think I am going to finally make the whirlwind tarot card display (I already have everything needed to make it) this year. I also have a Black & White tent type piece that will make a great carnival backdrop. I absolutely love the woman fortune teller in the picture, but am not sure where to start looking to find it. Any ideas of who designed it?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I found the creator! His name is Scott Smith and his company is called Rucus Studio. Unfortunately his pieces are going to be hard to get, but he does sometimes announce sells on his Facebook page.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

She looks like something out of Henson Studios but like Dark Crystal/Labyrinth not Muppet tho. Really cool!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhh I love that Scott Smith piece! I wonder how much that was. Probably an arm and a leg I’m sure.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love Rucus Studio pieces. Scott Smith has a fantastic whimsical style to his work.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder, has anyone seen any hints for the 2019 season?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

if


Bobbiejo said:


> I found the creator! His name is Scott Smith and his company is called Rucus Studio. Unfortunately his pieces are going to be hard to get, but he does sometimes announce sells on his Facebook page.


 you are doing the card thing (also could you please post a tutorial?)...Scott Smith is doing a WONDERFULLY illustrated deck of cards that are available on his site. I am using this for a card mobile.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

could you not make ca


Bobbiejo said:


> I was watching their 2018 video and saw some snake candle sticks that were fabulous. Roger’s Garden currently doesn’t have any Halloween items available online, so I’ve been browsing. I found the snake candle stick holders at one other place thus far for $50 each. Yes, I said each. Ugh! No thanks. If anyone happens to see them at a much lower price elsewhere, please keep me in mind. In the meantime, I’ll continue to watch Roger’s videos and get my Halloween fix. From looking at old posts, it looks like we should find out this year’s theme by the end of July.


could you not make some candlesticks like that? maybe with just modeling clay?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

wickedwillingwench said:


> could you not make ca
> could you not make some candlesticks like that? maybe with just modeling clay?


You know, you probably could, assuming you could get the snake details right. I’ve never used modeling clay. I assume it dries and can be painted.

I probably won’t start the tarot card project until August. I have a ceiling hook in the corner of the kitchen that a white owl is hanging from (last year’s Harry Potter theme) that I plan to take down to hang the whirlwind of cards. I’ll hang the wire frame and build it right there in place.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I am planning to make one of those as well! I have a bunch of gage wire that I have leftover from making the spider bulbs last year and bought an extra Rider Tarot deck to use for it. Did you plan to make yours spin? I haven’t bought it yet but there’s a cheap mechanism that you can get on Amazon to make it do that, I forget what it’s called but I remember someone posted about it last year.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I need pictures when you two get those card whirlwinds done. It's such a fantastic piece.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

2019 appears to be Alice in Wonderland ❤❤❤


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was just on their website yesterday looking for any info for their 2019 theme and nothing! I must have just missed it by minutes. Going to go check it out now!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> 2019 appears to be Alice in Wonderland ❤❤❤
> View attachment 713792


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

August 2nd big reveal


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm..........not really excited about that although I already have plans to visit with a friend. No matter what, their displays are exceptional.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i think it's going to be lovely but, sadly, i can't go this year. _pouty lips_


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hmmmmmmm..........not really excited about that although I already have plans to visit with a friend. No matter what, their displays are exceptional.



I’m so jealous I can’t visit in person! It’s probably a good thing because I clearly have no self control when it comes to buying Halloween.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love Alice in Wonderland. So much so that one year when I went on vacation, my coworkers decorated my office in a Wonderland theme. It was fabulous! 
In fact, in the tarot card thread, I mentioned having four sets of cards. One of those is Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i wish i could see this i am doing mad hatter tea party this year but look forward to seeing pics of this for inspiration.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> i wish i could see this i am doing mad hatter tea party this year but look forward to seeing pics of this for inspiration.


Rogers publishes a YouTube tour of their Halloween decor each year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love it! I did that theme 2 years ago and so many ways it can go wickedly twisted! I will love to see Rogers' take on it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oscar&belle said:


> Rogers publishes a YouTube tour of their Halloween decor each year.


 ya i love seeing these can not wait to see this years


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just a few short days to go! ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I love their creativity. Every year I wish I could be teleported there for a short visit.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

They provide such inspiration! I watch their older videos over and over for decorating tips. I love how opulent they can make everything look. They seem to be able to incorporate any piece into a whole elaborate theme and make it look so natural yet haunting.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*May want to stop posting in this (2018) thread and start a NEW one for this year.  *


----------

